
Removing Bias in Facial Recognition, IBM Way - rcshubhadeep
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/01/diversity-in-faces/
======
rcshubhadeep
The link to the paper -
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.10436](https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.10436)

